# 5c collet chuck and drawbar



## Dlloyd (Oct 31, 2021)

I am looking into making a 5C collet chuck to fit my D1-5 spindle. I will be making a hand wheel drawbar for it.
Has anyone on here done anything like this?
Doers anyone have the dimensions for the fit of the collet in the chuck. 
I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 31, 2021)

You have the dimensions you need on your lathe .


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 31, 2021)

Search for Bob Korvas . He made one and wrote it up here


----------



## Dlloyd (Oct 31, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> Search for Bob Korvas . He made one and wrote it up here


I searched for Bob Korea’s and there was no results


----------



## Dlloyd (Oct 31, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> You have the dimensions you need on your lathe .


I have a 2” through hole in spindle. Spindle has a MT5.5.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 31, 2021)

Bob Korves .


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 31, 2021)

You can buy the 5C nose for your spindle most likely  . The rest is easy .


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 1, 2021)

You could try just making an adapter 5C x MT5 and pretty much anything for a drawbar.  I recommend you keep the handwheel as light as possible, since the wheel is tending to loosen when your spindle is spooling up.

I made an adapter 5C x MT4 for my lathe and found that it did not work very well.  The problem is that lathe was not designed for a 5C in the spindle, so it was hard to get close to where the collet sat (the saddle wings would bump into the headstock).  I ended up acquiring a Bison 5C collet chuck that mounted on the D1-4, it worked much better because it moved the collet outward about 5".

I have a small lathe that has the 5C configuration directly in the spindle taper - designed that way from the factory.  They made it so the spindle nose projects out a bit, and the ways for the saddle project off to the left a bit further - no issue getting the tool right up close to the collet

The point being, if your lathe is designed to accept collets in the spindle nose, then what you are proposing will work great, if the saddle won't go far enough to the left, then you'll find you are having to reach over (crank out the compound, extend the tools or extend the work piece).  That is when the D1 mounted collet chucks work better.  There is a reason why those 5C chucks are popular, otherwise folks would just make/buy a simple sleeve + drawbar and be done with it (way cheaper).  The reason is that lots of lathes need that protrusion outward to make a 5C set up useful.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Nov 1, 2021)

My lathe has an integral 5C spindle with a drawbar and while a nice idea, it isn't ideal on my used machine.  The wear is fairly uniform with a chuck mounted but with very little near the spindle so it is difficult to maintain the same settings.  I sucked it up and went with a Bison Set Tru collet chuck just to get to the area used with a regular chuck.  If your lathe is new that won't be an issue.  Dave


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 1, 2021)

Chipper5783 said:


> You could try just making an adapter 5C x MT5 and pretty much anything for a drawbar.  I recommend you keep the handwheel as light as possible, since the wheel is tending to loosen when your spindle is spooling up.
> 
> I made an adapter 5C x MT4 for my lathe and found that it did not work very well.  The problem is that lathe was not designed for a 5C in the spindle, so it was hard to get close to where the collet sat (the saddle wings would bump into the headstock).  I ended up acquiring a Bison 5C collet chuck that mounted on the D1-4, it worked much better because it moved the collet outward about 5".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information Chipper. 
I have decided I am going to get me a D1-5 back plate and make a 5c collet chuck to mount on it. That way it will solve the issue you are talking about. 
I will make the hand wheel as light as possible. Most likely out of some type of plastic


----------



## Janderso (Nov 1, 2021)

Dlloyd said:


> I searched for Bob Korea’s and there was no results


Bob Korves


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 2, 2021)

Dlloyd said:


> Thanks for the information Chipper.
> I have decided I am going to get me a D1-5 back plate and make a 5c collet chuck to mount on it. That way it will solve the issue you are talking about.
> I will make the hand wheel as light as possible. Most likely out of some type of plastic


Making a collet chuck is a worthy ambition (not a minor undertaking).  I'm confused by the drawbar - since a collet chuck has an internal gear that turns with the key driven the pinion - pulling the collet in against the taper.

Perhaps you are just going to make an adapter plate/cylinder that mounts on the D1-5 plate - bored for 5C?

The chuck, similar to what Beckerkumm has set up, is a very good way to go (they are simple, straight forward to mount up, very accurate and work great).


----------



## Illinoyance (Nov 2, 2021)

On some lathes you can't get the carriage close enough to the headstock to reach short work in the collet.   I had that problem on a 13" Clausing Metosa and on my 16" Nardini.  I bought a spindle nose collet chuck to overcome the problem.  Check to see if you can get the toolpost close enough to the headstock  before you commit to a spindle mounted collet closer and drawbar.


----------



## Dlloyd (Nov 2, 2021)

Chipper5783 said:


> Making a collet chuck is a worthy ambition (not a minor undertaking).  I'm confused by the drawbar - since a collet chuck has an internal gear that turns with the key driven the pinion - pulling the collet in against the taper.
> 
> Perhaps you are just going to make an adapter plate/cylinder that mounts on the D1-5 plate - bored for 5C?
> 
> The chuck, similar to what Beckerkumm has set up, is a very good way to go (they are simple, straight forward to mount up, very accurate and work great).


Yes I didn’t mean I was going to make a scroll type 5c chuck. As you said it will just be a cylinder with 5c taper that I will add a drawbar. 
I used a lathe years ago that had one of these hand wheels and I liked how easy and fast it worked.


----------

